# How to use habistat dimming thermostat



## billyd (Dec 20, 2008)

ive just been givin a habistat dimming thermostat but does not hav a box and how to use.can any one tell me how to use this and can it be used on a heat mat to controll the temp.
billy : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

a dimming thermostat needs a minimum of 40watts to power it, so unless you have a big heat mat it won't work.

Using it:
plug the bulb / heating device into the socket on the stat.
Put the sensor in the viv, wherever it needs to be and set the temp to what it needs to be in that location..


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Meko said:


> a dimming thermostat needs a minimum of 40watts to power it, so unless you have a big heat mat it won't work.
> 
> Using it:
> plug the bulb / heating device into the socket on the stat.
> Put the sensor in the viv, wherever it needs to be and set the temp to what it needs to be in that location..


Also double check the temp with a digital thermometer. The dials are not always accurate


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I was going to add that bit but i'm watching the telly box and didn't bother..... :whistling2:


----------

